# Mavericks et Apple TV : plus d'Airplay ?



## LasselinVincent (23 Octobre 2013)

Mon problème est tout simple. J'ai une Apple TV et un iMac Late 2009 sous Mavericks et l'icône Airplay n'apparait pas dans la barre du haut. Alors que ça fonctionne très bien à l'ancienne dans iTunes par exemple.
Or je n'ai pas vu de pré-requis matériel à cette fonctionnalité. J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## Fremen10191 (24 Octobre 2013)

Personnellement, depuis mon passage à Mavericks sur mon MBPr 15" hier, la recopie vidéo Airplay (via iTunes ou Beamer) ne fonctionne plus avec l'Apple TV (qui est aussi à jour). L'écran de la TV reste noir ou alors j'ai parfois l'image mais sans le son.

J'ai redémarré les deux appareils mais cela n'a rien changé. J'ai désinstallé/réinstallé iTunes sur le Mac, mais ça n'a rien changé non plus.

Je précise que les vidéos fonctionnent très bien avec QuickTime Player ou tout autre lecteur vidéo sur le Mac (elles sont en .M4V). Mais iTunes ne veut plus les lire alors qu'il le faisait très bien avant le passage à Mavericks [Précision : certaines vidéos ne sont plus lisibles sur le Mac via iTunes (mais le sont avec d'autres lecteurs) et celles qui sont toujours lisibles via iTunes ne peuvent pas être transmises via Airplay sur l'Apple TV].

J'ai essayé avec Beamer. Même punition.

Hier soir, j'ai donc branché directement le MBPr via HDMI sur la TV. Mais même là, j'avais l'image mais pas le son qui, lui, sortait toujours du Mac. Mais peut-être est-ce normal dans ce cas précis (c'est la première fois que je branche le Mac en HDMI sur la TV. Peut-être que seule l'image est transmise via ce biais).

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.
Merci !


----------



## fredscharp (24 Octobre 2013)

bonjour 
pareil pour moi pas d'airplay d'afficher sur le bureau et j'ai aussi une apptv 
si quelqu'un a la solution merci


----------



## wip (27 Octobre 2013)

Pareil, je viens d'installer Maverick et je n'ai pas d'icône Airplay dans la barre de menu :/


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Octobre 2013)

Y a plusieurs fils à ce sujet sur les forums d'Apple.
Pas bien réussi à comprendre si c'était du fait d'un bridage lié au modèle (en l'âge) du Mac.
J'espère que non.
je testerai ça ce soir. j'ai des mac de plusieurs générations.


----------



## LeProf (28 Octobre 2013)

La gratuité de l'os, ou comment forcer les gens à renouveler leur matos...


----------



## cuicuiman (29 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Moi je possede un MBP fin 2011, et une Atv 3eme gen, quand j'étais sous ML tous fonctionné correctement, airplay, recopie video, et j'ai effectué la MAJ=>Maverick et la MAJ 6.0.1 sur l'Atv, l'airplay fonctionne toujours, que ce soit le MBP, ou l'iphone ou l'ipad....

Mon probleme (et c'est pourquoi j'ai acheté l'Atv) la recopie d'ecran est impossible, je ne peux plus rien faire......

J'ai réinitialisé l'Atv, j'ai reboot ma box et ma Time Capsule également, le probleme persiste....J'hésiste à revenir sous ML .....

Merci à vous si vous avez des infos


----------



## wip (29 Octobre 2013)

Il y a AirParrot qui permet de rétablir la recopie d'écran et l'extension du bureau. Il permet aussi de transmettre le son.
Par contre, il est payant (dans les 20 ), mais il y a une verson demo bridé à 20mn pour tester.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Octobre 2013)

Bon, ben effectivement.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement avec un MBP Retina et MBA 2013, c'est bridé avec un MBA 2011.
Après la transformation de Pages en coquille vide, une nouvelle mesquinerie, ou rançon de la gratuité, on peut voir ça comme on veut.


----------



## aurique (29 Octobre 2013)

Perso, avec UN MBA mid 2011, ça marche nickel !


----------



## cuicuiman (30 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Merci "Wip" pour airparrot, effectivement cela fonctionne du premier coup........Pour effectuer le test cela me suffit, mais cela me chagrine un peu quand meme d'avoir acheter une Atv, pour effectuer la recopie video depuis mon MBP fin 2011, tout etait parfait sous ML, depuis mavericks c'est la chose qui ne fonctionne plus arlors que airplay marche au top, y a quelque chose que je comprend pas........

Merci quand meme (en espérant une MAJ corrective....., soit de l'Atv, soit de Mavericks)


----------



## wip (30 Octobre 2013)

Je me suis trompé dans le prix de AirParrot. C'est 9,99 et non pas 20. J'ai craqué hier soir...
Par contre, pour l'extension de bureau, ça bug un peu car le curseur de ma souris y es invisible :hein:


----------



## Lagdaril (2 Février 2014)

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner la recopie vidéo Airport, même avec un mac compatible.
J'en suis maintenant à Maverick et j'ai toujours la visibilité de l'AppleTV 2, mais quand je lance Airport, je n'obtiens qu'une image figée ou un écran noir. Ma configuration est peut-être un peu spécifique puisque ce mac mini n'est relié à aucun écran physique (je le mets en oeuvre via un autre mac ou un iPad)
J'utilise donc moi aussi Airparrot dont je suis très satisfait et qui n'a jamais posé de problème


----------

